# Upgrade from a SRAM x4



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

We were riding FATS today and my derailer got caught on a spoke.










It's an X4, I'm pumped about a $17 replacement but is there anything in the same price range worth upgrading to?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd price an X7.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Typos and terseness are to be expected.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

X.7 or X.9 would be a huge improvement, especially if you upgrade the shifter too. I did the same thing to my derailleur once and yeah, it sucked....


----------



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

The X7s look reasonable my, local shop priced me $55 for a new X4 before labor. I only see 9 and 10 speed.
I see short medium and long cage, what does that mean and what do I need to get?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you have 8 speed, just get a replacement x4 or x5. x5 actually works for both 8, and 9 speed. x7 and up is for 9 speed, or 10 speed only.

You use a LONG cage if you run 3 chainrings up front. 3x8

Medium cage if you run 2 up front. 2x8

And short cage if you run 1 up front. = 1x8


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

WillT said:


> local shop priced me $55 for a new X4 before labor


Cage length was answered, so I just wanted to add that replacing a derailleur is a _great_ thing to learn to do yourself - once you do it, you'll never bother with a shop tune-up for shifting problems. If you replace the cable/housing while you're at it, it's a cheap way to feel like you're on a brand new bike.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

IoC said:


> Cage length was answered, so I just wanted to add that replacing a derailleur is a _great_ thing to learn to do yourself - once you do it, you'll never bother with a shop tune-up for shifting problems. If you replace the cable/housing while you're at it, it's a cheap way to feel like you're on a brand new bike.


Looks like the hanger might be tweaked, unless you know for sure it isn't, replace it too or take the bike to a shop for the replacement and possibly they can straighten the hanger for you.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

X's 2 on replacing it yourself. Hqve the shop cue k the hanger though. They should support your decision about wanting to learn how to maintain your drivetrain. This is standard bike upkeep and it doesn't make sense to bring your bike to the shop for work that requires a screwdriver and an allen wrench.


----------



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

Does a new hanger not come with the derailleur? My old one is definitely snapped in two.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

WillT said:


> Does a new hanger not come with the derailleur? My old one is definitely snapped in two.


Nope.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

You have to get the hanger from the dealer - good luck if it's Specialized it took my local dealer 8 months to get me a spare hanger from Spesh for my 2010 Epic FSR - I always keep at least one spare for all my bikes. It seems to me that Spesh make great bikes, but are pretty clueless on supply chain management.

EDIT: sorry the pic with the specialized wheels and broken RD wasn't yours


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Crazy. Mine was replaced in a few days when I exploded my derailleur. There is also a site that sells them for a lot of different bikes. Can't say anything about them, I just came across the site while looking for a spare.

Specialized Derailleur Hangers


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

The dealer told me they only make them once a year and if they run out you have to wait till the next production run and they are always overly conservative on stock. I hadn't broken mine so it wasn't an issue I just like to keep a spare in the tool box just in case.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

You should actually keep a spare hanger in your pack, not back at home. Generally speaking, the hanger will snap before the derailleur... at least that is what is supposed to happen. I've seen a lot of guys walking bikes a long, long ways b/c they didn't have a spare hanger.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

SimpleJon said:


> The dealer told me they only make them once a year and if they run out you have to wait till the next production run and they are always overly conservative on stock. I hadn't broken mine so it wasn't an issue I just like to keep a spare in the tool box just in case.


That's nuts if true. I do need to order a spare before I end up walking out of the woods one day. Guess I could rig up a SS but if I don't have to, I'd rather not.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I do carry a spare hanger in the pack - Also there is one spesh dealer in this country so I don't really have much to compare them with. Maybe they were just talking s**t because they were out of stock and couldn't be bothered with an extra small order I don't know. I have heard others complaining about Spesh lead times on spares though. I bought 3 of them when they came back in stock


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

I upgraded from X4 to X7, both derailleur and shifters (and cassette, chain). Much nicer shifting, definitely recommended and not that expensive, especially if you check the classifieds for a year old model. 

I am also what you would call a novice mechanic, and it was a piece of cake. The hardest part was finding a good tutorial on adjusting the derailleur (and that took all of 3 minutes).


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Nubster said:


> That's nuts if true. I do need to order a spare before I end up walking out of the woods one day. Guess I could rig up a SS but if I don't have to, I'd rather not.


yeah, converting to SS on the trail is a PITA unless you have a quicklink like Sram offers.


----------



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

naiku said:


> I am also what you would call a novice mechanic, and it was a piece of cake. The hardest part was finding a good tutorial on adjusting the derailleur (and that took all of 3 minutes).


I think my tinkering with the derailleur is what caused the snap. :thumbsup: When I first bought the bike it wouldn't go into the lowest gear. I fixed that but I think I forgot to set the high end on the derailleur allowing it to swing into my spokes. :S



> You should actually keep a spare hanger in your pack, not back at home. Generally speaking, the hanger will snap before the derailleur..


How much force is applied on a hanger? Could I simply weld it back together while I wait for a new one?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

WillT said:


> How much force is applied on a hanger? Could I simply weld it back together while I wait for a new one?


Did you even call your dealer to see if they had a hanger? Any dealer should stock a box full of them at any given time. Hacking together a broken hanger sounds like a quick way to breaking another derailleur.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

WillT said:


> I think my tinkering with the derailleur is what caused the snap. :thumbsup: When I first bought the bike it wouldn't go into the lowest gear. I fixed that but I think I forgot to set the high end on the derailleur allowing it to swing into my spokes. :S
> 
> How much force is applied on a hanger? Could I simply weld it back together while I wait for a new one?


Sounds like you adjusted the inner limit screw too loose. The purpose of the inner limit screw is to prevent what you suspect happened. Guess you won't make that mistake again.

Is the hanger broken or just bent. Post a pic of the hanger on the bike without the der attached. Hangers commonly get tweaked and can be adjusted many times before you have to discard them. Some argue that they're weakened each time, but I've aligned mine a few times with no apparent change in strength. If it's bent pretty bad I would take it off and straighten it in a vice, then align it on the bike as usual. If it works you can use it as a spare if you get another one.


----------



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

I've figured out adjusting it now, I was looking at my broken derailleur today and it turns out the screw isn't in there. 

The hanger is in two pieces. I've called all my three of my LBS, they don't carry the part but one should be in Friday.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Get 2 hangers if possible! Also, you mentioned adjusting the High too much. It is actually the Low that would be mis-adjusted and cause you to over-shoot into the spokes.


----------

